# Tick bite looks like a wart



## yelbis (Jul 29, 2008)

My Border terrier had a small white tick behind the ear. It was removed from the skin without leaving the head behind. Now the bite has gone from a pea size swelling to half the size but looks like a wart with what appears to be a white spot appearing at the centre. Is this common and is there a simple solutionor must I take hm to a vet. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you sure you got the whole head, plus the claw-like bits that they use to hook into the skin? It sounds to me as though either something was left behind, or there is some kind of infection - either way, I think you need to take him to the vet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with Spellweaver, if in doubt get him to the vets - best to be on safe side.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I have had similar before. I did go to the vet and they said see what happened in a few days. It went and all was fine. 

So, your dog is probably fine, and don't panic but it wouldn't hurt to make a vet visit just to be sure.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my whippet swells after having a tick removed ,but ive always assummed as they inject stuff to make the blood run quicker its a reaction to that ,my terriers dont react ,lol so dont panic yet


----------

